# Vape Meet - JHB - 23/10/2021



## vicTor

*ADMIN APPROVED*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

@Scouse45 @JurgensSt

Hi all, please can you indicate below if you would like to attend ?

We need to keep track of numbers, will appreciate.

regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

We're in.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

@ARYANTO , @Intuthu Kagesi and Pauli [my protoge ] will be in attendance , thank you .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I really wish I could make it

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor

TheFrozenRogue said:


> We're in.



hi how many is "we" ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft

I’m in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> hi how many is "we" ?


Apparently not a lot....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Apparently not a lot....
> View attachment 240795


It also has reference to diminutive endowment and or the the function of using said diminutive endowment #justsaying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Miks786

I'm in

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> @Scouse45 @JurgensSt
> 
> Hi all, please can you indicate below if you would like to attend ?
> 
> We need to keep track of numbers, will appreciate.
> 
> regards



I will be showing my face on the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...all those attending will automatically have their name put into the Mystery Box Raffle draw !

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## vicTor

@Silver we'd be honored if you could swing by and say hello ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks very much @vicTor 

This looks great!

Might be a problem for me @vicTor - still waiting for my dear wife to get her 2nd vaccine. And she is high risk. So am concerned about that until she is fully vaccinated.

Nevertheless, I went to the German Club website:
http://edenvalegermanclub.co.za/

Looks like a very nice place. 

Found this picture in their gallery

Will you be hosting it outside?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @vicTor
> 
> This looks great!
> 
> Might be a problem for me @vicTor - still waiting for my dear wife to get her 2nd vaccine. And she is high risk. So am concerned about that until she is fully vaccinated.
> 
> Nevertheless, I went to the German Club website:
> http://edenvalegermanclub.co.za/
> 
> Looks like a very nice place.
> 
> Found this picture in their gallery
> 
> Will you be hosting it outside?
> 
> View attachment 240968



...fully understand

yes hosting it outside in the open air under the trees

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

I will also be there

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> I will also be there



nice one !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> I will also be there


Yay! ... Please bring juice ... It will be sold!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Yay! ... Please bring juice ... It will be sold!



...there will be a chance to win some of @ivc_mixer new Angry Bubble juice line !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## GSM500

See you Guy's on the 23rd

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

GSM500 said:


> See you Guy's on the 23rd



awesome !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

I'm getting so excited for this meetup!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I'm getting moerse jaloers... trying to think up a reason to go to JHB for that weekend...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I'm getting moerse jaloers... trying to think up a reason to go to JHB for that weekend...


You have my vote!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Sounds like fun, unfortunately I'm in hermit mode at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Sounds like fun, unfortunately I'm in hermit mode at the moment.


 ... then it's even more reason to get on your bicycle and join us

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver

@vicTor if I may ask, what’s your link with the German club?
I assume you are a member there?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Silver said:


> @vicTor if I may ask, what’s your link with the German club?
> I assume you are a member there?



hi, I'm not a member, I do however attend markets there, thus the choice of venue for this first meet

we plan to have these on a monthly basis (lockdown level dependant) at different venues each time

...hope to see you there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

vicTor said:


> hi, I'm not a member, I do however attend markets there, thus the choice of venue for this first meet
> 
> we plan to have these on a monthly basis (lockdown level dependant) at different venues each time
> 
> ...hope to see you there



ok super, thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

Ah nuts, this sounds so awesome! I wish I could be there to meet you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sometimes being far away is a good thing. Some weird people are coming to the meet 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

JurgensSt said:


> Sometimes being far away is a good thing. Some weird people are coming to the meet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


Some?  ... we all have a little crazy in us, (some more than others)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Sometimes being far away is a good thing. Some weird people are coming to the meet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



speak for yourself bro !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

group cloud blowing photos to be taken

...gooi wolke Papa !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Some?  ... we all have a little crazy in us, (some more than others)


With you ,Jurgens, Victor and me there , there's enough crazy for everybody...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

He he he, i see you...............l.l

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Room Fogger said:


> He he he, i see you...............l.l



holding thumbs that you can make it Meneer !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I'm getting moerse jaloers... trying to think up a reason to go to JHB for that weekend...


don't be too jealous! we had that awesome vape meet on your driveway a few weeks back

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> don't be too jealous! we had that awesome vape meet on your driveway a few weeks back



Splurging with Woolies juice and all... was epic! Next time we'll do muffins...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Splurging with Woolies juice and all... was epic! Next time we'll do muffins...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Splurging with Woolies juice and all... was epic! Next time we'll do muffins...



is that what you call a "stoute sappie" these days

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

vicTor said:


> is that what you call a "stoute sappie" these days



For mid-week meets, gotta keep it tidy...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

Hmmm Bratwurst and das Bräu

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Hmmm Bratwurst and das Bräu


Their Eisbein is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing ... I aint' big on beer, so can't comment there, save to say that they have other malts  ... Scottish ones

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Their Eisbein is aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamazing ... I aint' big on beer, so can't comment there, save to say that they have other malts  ... Scottish ones



a huge +1 on the Eisbein !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Hmmm Bratwurst and das Bräu



we hope to see you there Sir ?

...don't be a stranger

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

OK, can I come as a clown then if you are afraid of Stranger's

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> OK, can I come as a clown then if you are afraid of Stranger's



no sir, I have coulrophobia

...rather come as a stranger please

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> OK, can I come as a clown then if you are afraid of Stranger's



Best you do come as a clown, as there's far too much Xenophobia on this group* *

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Best you do come as a clown, as there's far too much Xenophobia on this group* *


I identify as a clown

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

OK, I might just come and say HI.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> OK, I might just come and say HI.



awesome, see you there !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

*No Vapecon two years in a row, with no guarantee of 2022 either  ... Sooooooo ... Come on Vapers, Vendors and Agents, this is an opportunity on so many levels 
*

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Pierre2

I will be there, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Pierre2 said:


> I will be there, thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk



awesome !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

...what's in the mystery box ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Vape meetings are AWESOME! I hope you guys and girls have a super lekker time. And for those pondering should I go, just do it.You will not regret it. At a vape meet it does not matter who or what you are, how big your mod is. At these vape meetings we all share the same passion and that passion is vaping!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 241698
> 
> Vape meetings are AWESOME! I hope you guys and girls have a super lekker time. And for those pondering should I go, just do it.You will not regret it. At a vape meet it does not matter who or what you are, how big your mod is. At these vape meetings we all share the same passion and that passion is vaping!



wow, this is awesome !!

thanks !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

...if any of y'all come dressed as clowns you'll be sent home !!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer

Just out of curiosity, how will we know who's who? I very closely resemble my profile pic, but not 100% and if @Stranger does not carry a little chair around with him, how will I know it's him? And @Intuthu Kagesi better sing some Spongebob Squarepants tune or something else I might walk right past him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

ivc_mixer said:


> Just out of curiosity, how will we know who's who? I very closely resemble my profile pic, but not 100% and if @Stranger does not carry a little chair around with him, how will I know it's him? And @Intuthu Kagesi better sing some Spongebob Squarepants tune or something else I might walk right past him.



I'm sure the Event Master has made a plan to slap a name tag on everyone when they arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

so, when you arrive, please find me, you will be given a name tag and your name added into the mystery prize draw !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger

How will we know you are you, will you be wearing a name tag and if so who put it on you, or ... will you be dressed as a clown ?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> How will we know you are you, will you be wearing a name tag and if so who put it on you, or ... will you be dressed as a clown ?



I'll be the one with the hot promo girls around me !!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger

Until I turn up ......

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> so, when you arrive, please find me, you will be given a name tag and your name added into the mystery prize draw !!





vicTor said:


> I'll be the one with the hot promo girls around me !!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Until I turn up ......



my promo girls are Brad and Jurgens !!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger

Best I keep her indoors on a leash then.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> my promo girls are Brad and Jurgens !!


Do Brad and Jurgens know this?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Halfdaft

vicTor said:


> my promo girls are Brad and Jurgens !!


Obviously the hottest promo girls around

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO

JurgensSt said:


> I'm sure the Event Master has made a plan to slap a name tag on everyone when they arrive


I'm going to wear my Vapecon name tag - still got it .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Stranger said:


>




OMG, Enough of the clowns. They offend me. I need a safe place.

P.S. Does anyone know of a clown safe place in Cape Town?

P.P.S> Have a great time guys/girls/ theirs. This is a rare occasion where @MrGSmokeFree is correct. Vape meets can be good fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> OMG, Enough of the clowns. They offend me. I need a safe place.
> 
> P.S. Does anyone know of a clown safe place in Cape Town?



They may not always dress appropriately, but you should be quite safe if you give the Houses of Parliament a wide berth

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Hypothetically, what would one bring to a vape meet? How many mods, juices, batteries? Also, how would said items be transported, as my man-bag doesn't fit a whole hell of a lot. Trying to shuffle some things around to see if I can maybe make an appearance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Hypothetically, what would one bring to a vape meet? How many mods, juices, batteries? Also, how would said items be transported, as my man-bag doesn't fit a whole hell of a lot. Trying to shuffle some things around to see if I can maybe make an appearance



ok, so parking is within walking distance from "our spot" so no huge bag required really as backup's, batts, juice etc can be left in your car

that's what I'm doing

hope to see you there

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

I'm not bringing big mods, so shouldn't need battery bag

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

Viper_SA said:


> Hypothetically, what would one bring to a vape meet? How many mods, juices, batteries? Also, how would said items be transported, as my man-bag doesn't fit a whole hell of a lot. Trying to shuffle some things around to see if I can maybe make an appearance


Backpack , enough space for everything and Vic's biltong and take aways

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ok, so parking is within walking distance from "our spot" so no huge bag required really as backup's, batts, juice etc can be left in your car
> 
> that's what I'm doing
> 
> hope to see you there


Are you bringing biltong , want to buy some from you pse ?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Are you bringing biltong , want to buy some from you pse ?



yes Sir

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> yes Sir


pm incomming

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ivc_mixer

ARYANTO said:


> Are you bringing biltong , want to buy some from you pse ?


You can't have any! I am buying it all!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

ivc_mixer said:


> You can't have any! I am buying it all!
> 
> View attachment 241816


I will boycott you .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

When I see @vicTor with the biltong...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Serious FOMO for this event! Enjoy gents!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Serious FOMO for this event! Enjoy gents!



it is a pity, would like to meet the General one day

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Four sleeps to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

For numbers, we will be five (5) (v)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Let's play






Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> it is a pity, would like to meet the General one day


Oneday we will have a road trip to meet the General in person 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

Almost, ... I am the fifth one that you don't see 

Yeah I know, you all looked behind you didn't you ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33

You guys (and ladies) (and clowns) must take loads of pics so us unfortunates who can’t be there can feel properly left out

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

definitely

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Oh  
Does that mean I have to put make up on? I was so hoping for an informal thing. Now where did my wife put my base??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

we have to at least do a group cloud blowing shot

also the Mystery Box winner will get his/her pic taken posing with all the goodies they've won

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## vicTor

ivc_mixer said:


> Oh
> Does that mean I have to put make up on? I was so hoping for an informal thing. Now where did my wife put my base??



besides, didn't you get the memo ?

you have to come dressed as a Clown

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer

vicTor said:


> we have to at least do a group cloud blowing shot


Dear Father. Thank you for the word 'cloud' in there as I really want to attend this function but without that I would not have.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger

Thank goodness that word is not clown.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GSM500

Stranger said:


> Thank goodness that word is not clown.


Or colon for that matter (Van Wilder)

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

...all I can say is there is going to be one happy person that opens this prize come Saturday !!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

vicTor said:


> ...all I can say is there is going to be one happy person that opens this prize come Saturday !!



Am I allowed to enter ??

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

the guy who buy the most biltong gets the box...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

JurgensSt said:


> Am I allowed to enter ??



already practicing being a Clown ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

JurgensSt said:


> Am I allowed to enter ??


How can you, you’re in the box

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Room Fogger said:


> How can you, you’re in the box



Now you scaring the people

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

...one day to go !

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stop clowning around Durbanites and Capetonians ... there's still time to make travel arrangements  #justsaying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Stop clowning around Durbanites and Capetonians ... there's still time to make travel arrangements  #justsaying



I wish! FOMO is real!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger

Well we can promise you this

NO photo's
NO report
No chirps
No nothing

What happens at the Vape meet, STAYS at the vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Well we can promise you this
> 
> NO photo's
> NO report
> No chirps
> No nothing
> 
> What happens at the Vape meet, STAYS at the vape meet.



No photos = it did not happen

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

DarthBranMuffin said:


> No photos = it did not happen



That my friend is the same trick that beelzubub pulled.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

DarthBranMuffin said:


> No photos = it did not happen



So we're having an event that never happened  with no chirps or report back .... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight ... like that's going be adhered to 



Stranger said:


> That my friend is the same trick that beelzubub pulled.



There's a memory jogger from my childhood Catholic indoctrination ... The seven, (_six? as Lucifer and Satan are seen as the same ... and not_?), fallen angels, Lucifer, Mamon, Asmodeus, Leviathan, Beelzebub, and Belphegor ... and as I recall, they were the guardians of the seven deadly sins, being Pride, Greed, Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Wrath, and Sloth

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> So we're having an event that never happened  with no chirps or report back .... riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight ... like that's going be adhered to
> 
> 
> 
> There's a memory jogger from my childhood Catholic indoctrination ... The seven, (_six? as Lucifer and Satan are seen as the same ... and not_?), fallen angels, Lucifer, Mamon, Asmodeus, Leviathan, Beelzebub, and Belphegor ... and as I recall, they were the guardians of the seven deadly sins, being Pride, Greed, Lust, Envy, Gluttony, Wrath, and Sloth



I'm going with Envy for this weekend then... and maybe Sloth, depending on the weather...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Vapordude

Sounds fun  haven't been to a vape meet since Vapecon 2019.

*presses F*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

With all the names rolling in I just want to ask if someone informed the local fire brigade and weather bureau of tomorrow's meeting, as it is going to look like a storm front with the amount of clouds being chucked there tomorrow...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88

FOMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger

So ..... how many are we up to ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

....about 20 or so

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ....about 20 or so


I’ll be there in spirit from Durbs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Paul33 said:


> I’ll be there in spirit from Durbs



...thanks Paul

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Paul33 said:


> I’ll be there in spirit from Durbs



And I'll be there in spirit, drowning my envy and sadness in spirits, for not being there... you guys must enjoy it! It is going to be an epic meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ....about 20 or so



Yikes! There goes my social anxiety

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Relax, no problem, we can stick you in the corner ...... with the Clowns

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And I'll be there in spirit, drowning my envy and sadness in spirits, for not being there... you guys must enjoy it! It is going to be an epic meet!






Skål

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru

We’ll be waiting for the photos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

So 20 people and 2 ghosts, got it.

At least now I have an excuse that if someone sees me staring off into the distance it means I am having a telepathic conversation with either @Paul33 or @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



are you wearing a yellow or a red clown wig ? 

I don't want us to clash !

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> are you wearing a yellow or a red clown wig ?
> 
> I don't want us to clash !


I'm indecisive, so I'm going multicoloured

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

...what a lovely day in Johannesburg

I do suspect heavy clouds at around 14h00 though !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## JurgensSt

Morning all.

The day has arrived..... This is going to be fun. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


>




Awesome to take a video @vicTor! Have a vaping good meet!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER

Looks awesome hope everyone there enjoys it have a great time and some serious fomo from my side. Looking forward to more videos and pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

damn ! we are so honoured, just look who came @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Grand Guru

Keep them coming @vicTor

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 18


----------



## Silver

That was a mighty fine Vape Meet!

It was lovely to see many dedicated forum members again! So nice to see people I haven’t seen for a long time 

Felt like old times 

Perfect weather. Stunning venue and great company 

Well done @vicTor and co for arranging and organizing prizes 

Look forward to the next one.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Adephi

Wish I could have made it. But had some family responsibilities to attend to.

Looks fun. Glad you guys enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Was a great day. Thank you to everyone that attended 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Wish I could have made it. But had some family responsibilities to attend to.
> 
> Looks fun. Glad you guys enjoyed it.



next time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242205


YA , Distinguishing men from boys - look at the pants ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

Awesome atmosphere…. It’s great to see you guys had an awesome time! Ecigssa family for the win!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

...another legend

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

@Stranger

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## vicTor

3 legends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Silver

Was such a lovely friendly vibe at the vape meet today
I missed these types of get togethers

always great to see people in person

you guys and gals all rock and it was so nice to meet some of the people I hadn’t met before

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## ivc_mixer

It was an awesome meet! I am not usually a social person, but I thoroughly enjoyed myself and being able to put a face against so many of you I see here on the forum. Thank you to everyone who attended and to @vicTor for arranging it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## vicTor

...what an awesome day, thanks to all that attended and we hope you had a good time, stay tuned for the next meet

would just like to thank those that donated toward the prizes - @univapo - @JurgensSt Inkd Vapor - @KZOR - @Sash Majestic Vapor - @ivc_mixer Angry Bubble - @Troy Campbell Rytro Vape - and last but not least @GSM500 Pied Piper - very grateful to each and every one of you

congratulations to the winners, we hope you enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Gotta agree! Thanks @vicTor and all who helped organise this. Really enjoyed the vibe

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


>




Mine just says "video not available"... but thanks for all the effort involved! Lekker venue and some great conversations. We even chatted about vaping a little

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Viper_SA said:


> Mine just says "video not available"... but thanks for all the effort involved! Lekker venue and some great conversations. We even chatted about vaping a little



fixed it, sorry about that, was nice to meet you dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> fixed it, sorry about that, was nice to meet you dude



Likewise man. Was good to put faces to names. Glad I made the trip

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Whew! Quite a turn-out you had! Well done @vicTor @StompieZA @ivc_mixer!

My most sincere apologies for congratulating the wrong people! 
*The organisers were @vicTor @Scouse45 and @JurgensSt. Well done guys!!!*

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

So sorry I couldn't make it. Started working yesterday, so had to be at work. Hope you guys had a great time!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> Whew! Quite a turn-out you had! Well done @vicTor @StompieZA @ivc_mixer!



thanks, organisers were @Scouse45 @JurgensSt and myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> thanks, organisers were @Scouse45 @JurgensSt and myself



Thank you @vicTor , @JurgensSt , and @Scouse45 for organising the Vape Meet, and;
Thank you to all the attendees, (some of who traveled from afar to be with us).
'twas FANTASTIC! ... I really enjoyed getting out and about, putting names and faces to forum peops, sharing "war stories" and making new friends, sooooooooooo ... When's the next one?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...stay tuned for the next one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Well that was our first one, but will not be the last. We met people that knew nothing about nothing, something about nothing, nothing about something and something about something. Nobody knew a lot about everything.

A part of this GTG was to have suppliers and vendors introduce themselves in person, and to that end what a success the day turned out to be. @JurgensSt , @Scouse45 @vicTor went overboard to make us all feel welcome and if you needed to feel safe, one look at Brad and even the bikers stayed clear of our table.

All manner of mods and tanks and pipes and mechs and and and came out of man bags most of which were far too small, come on guys we too in the modern world can carry a hand bag.

What did catch my attention was that there is a wide and varied diversity of beings that was at the meet. Old , young, pretty, not so pretty. Charming, shy, loud and the whole meet was a pleasure and a joy.

Thank you for being there, thank you for your welcome. Thank you to the sponsors for the truly wonderful gifts. My table won some and as usual we shared the spoils (it's what we do) and I ended up with a Uwell Fancier and some lekker coils, I will chat about that on another thread as well as some of the other gifts.

Not one fight, not one harsh word, not even when I got home and that is unusual. All in all a success and we wish the vendors and suppliers all good fortune and may what you put in come back to you in spades.

Salute.

Reactions: Winner 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is something special about a vape meet and everyone from all walks of life coming together to share a passion! Gotta love Vape Meets!

Reactions: Agree 11 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Well that was our first one, but will not be the last. We met people that knew nothing about nothing, something about nothing, nothing about something and something about something. Nobody knew a lot about everything.
> 
> A part of this GTG was to have suppliers and vendors introduce themselves in person, and to that end what a success the day turned out to be. @JurgensSt , @StompieZA and @ivc_mixer @vicTor went overboard to make us all feel welcome and if you needed to feel safe, one look at Brad and even the bikers stayed clear of our table.
> 
> All manner of mods and tanks and pipes and mechs and and and came out of man bags most of which were far too small, come on guys we too in the modern world can carry a hand bag.
> 
> What did catch my attention was that there is a wide and varied diversity of beings that was at the meet. Old , young, pretty, not so pretty. Charming, shy, loud and the whole meet was a pleasure and a joy.
> 
> Thank you for being there, thank you for your welcome. Thank you to the sponsors for the truly wonderful gifts. My table won some and as usual we shared the spoils (it's what we do) and I ended up with a Uwell Fancier and some lekker coils, I will chat about that on another thread as well as some of the other gifts.
> 
> Not one fight, not one harsh word, not even when I got home and that is unusual. All in all a success and we wish the vendors and suppliers all good fortune and may what you put in come back to you in spades.
> 
> Salute.



hi @Stranger was great meeting you and I am glad that you had fun, I must say, you are quite the laugh ...lol (please stay that way)

and yes, seems you also had Lady Luck sitting at your table with two of your entourage winning 3rd AND 2nd prizes, nice one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Well that was our first one, but will not be the last. We met people that knew nothing about nothing, something about nothing, nothing about something and something about something. Nobody knew a lot about everything.
> 
> A part of this GTG was to have suppliers and vendors introduce themselves in person, and to that end what a success the day turned out to be. @JurgensSt , @StompieZA and @ivc_mixer @vicTor went overboard to make us all feel welcome and if you needed to feel safe, one look at Brad and even the bikers stayed clear of our table.
> 
> All manner of mods and tanks and pipes and mechs and and and came out of man bags most of which were far too small, come on guys we too in the modern world can carry a hand bag.
> 
> What did catch my attention was that there is a wide and varied diversity of beings that was at the meet. Old , young, pretty, not so pretty. Charming, shy, loud and the whole meet was a pleasure and a joy.
> 
> Thank you for being there, thank you for your welcome. Thank you to the sponsors for the truly wonderful gifts. My table won some and as usual we shared the spoils (it's what we do) and I ended up with a Uwell Fancier and some lekker coils, I will chat about that on another thread as well as some of the other gifts.
> 
> Not one fight, not one harsh word, not even when I got home and that is unusual. All in all a success and we wish the vendors and suppliers all good fortune and may what you put in come back to you in spades.
> 
> Salute.




P.S. - you are thanking people that had nothing to do with the meet arrangements

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

I had an entourage, .... an entourage .... yeehaw I made it to the big time.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Yeah I know I am dumb like that, but so lovable I am always forgiven. It was seeing @ARYANTO 's blotto that got me all confused. The most difficult for me was having the five practice beers before I could enjoy the first one.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> ...another legend
> 
> View attachment 242206



Love that pipe @Room Fogger !!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> thanks, organisers were @Scouse45 @JurgensSt and myself



Apologies! I've rectified my post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

@Viper_SA @TheFrozenRogue @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Room Fogger 's pipe




Plus Jurgens




= Gandalf

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH

Still clearing out the in-laws’ house, down to the last couple of loads (4 months since we started!). I know where I would rather have been.

Ah well, there’s always next time…

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...all those saying "next time"

I'm watching you !

the next time is soon !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> @Viper_SA @TheFrozenRogue @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> View attachment 242276



Ag no man! Warn a fella to tuck in his tummy as best he can before snapping a pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## vicTor

@Stranger

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

@Halfdaft Customs 

this guy made tube mech mods right here in SA a while back, legend

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Great to see you guys had a good and fun meet. Wishing you many more.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> Great to see you guys had a good and fun meet. Wishing you many more.
> 
> Regards



thank you Mr

it was awesome, like it was something we all needed, we're like powered up now !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

first place winner, haul:

congrats @Shiv_z

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor

damn son !!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

vicTor said:


> @Halfdaft Customs
> 
> this guy made tube mech mods right here in SA a while back, legend
> 
> View attachment 242281


Are you planning to make any more, @Halfdaft Customs ?

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft

TheFrozenRogue said:


> Are you planning to make any more, @Halfdaft Customs ?
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


I’m not too certain if I ever will, I’ve been playing with some ideas but I’m not sure if I have the time to actually make something.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Well done to everyone that planned and participated in the meet! Looks like it was a success and a lot of fun too!

KZN Vapers, the Cape Town and JHB vapers have now got the trend started and set, we better make a plan and get one going this side too!!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Well done to everyone that planned and participated in the meet! Looks like it was a success and a lot of fun too!
> 
> KZN Vapers, the Cape Town and JHB vapers have now got the trend started and set, we better make a plan and get one going this side too!!!!


I think you just voted yourself Dbn Vape Meet Chairman

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Paul33 said:


> I think you just voted yourself Dbn Vape Meet Chairman



*Seconded!*
Pass the resolution Paul

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

....vape meet on a nice beach somewhere, wow, you guys are lucky

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> ....vape meet on a nice beach somewhere, wow, you guys are lucky


@DarthBranMuffin take notes!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

Just organise it for a weekend that I'm down in Durbs, please.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

zadiac said:


> So sorry I couldn't make it. Started working yesterday, so had to be at work. Hope you guys had a great time!



Yeah man, it would have been nice to say "Good morning Zadiac" in person. Besides that there was this really rowdy table down the bottom that could have used some crowd control, they were loud and behaving like a right bunch of clowns.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Yeah man, it would have been nice to say "Good morning Zadiac" in person. Besides that there was this really rowdy table down the bottom that could have used some crowd control, they were loud and behaving like a right bunch of clowns.



and they won all the bloody prizes !!!!

...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mollie

Looked like your guys had fun glad it was a successful day sorry @vicTor next time I will join

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

The vaper said:


> Looked like your guys had fun glad it was a successful day sorry @vicTor next time I will join



definitely bro !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

You guys missed out for sure. A highlight was when @ARYANTO whipped out his Blotto, it was huge man and it was spitting juice everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor

the winner of the First Prize @Shiv_z has been kind enough to send some more pics of his spoils !!

it also turns out he is quite the Vape Trickster, please support his channel here:

https://youtube.com/shorts/1IL5X0Yf4Z0?feature=share













@Sash @GSM500 @KZOR @ivc_mixer @JurgensSt

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

Very well done @Shiv_z 

That atty stand is sick. Enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

Mr @Shiv_z and partner in crime, in action...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------

